# Coding for hospitalists.



## Gemini18 (May 11, 2009)

Good Morning ALL -

This question was asked by a friend of mine who is going through a coding school now.  I would think hospitalists coding is the same as physician coding but I want to be exact.  So, I'm posting this to get some insight.  Thank you in advance.

"I have a question about the probable and possible. 

Would our coding not fall under inpatient guidelines Section II  section H uncertain diagnosis where inpatient short term, acute, long term and pyschiatric hospitals can code probable suspected likely questionable possible or rule out?"

I know that those cannot be coded in an outpatient setting.


----------



## sroland (May 11, 2009)

*Diagnosis Coding for Unconfirmed Diagnoses*

The Inpatient Coding Guidelines are for use by the *facility only*. Physicians use the Outpatient guidelines, no matter what the place of service is.Therefore, the hospitalist or any other physician would NOT report any condition that is noted to be "probable", "suspected", "possible", "likely", "questionable", or "rule out".  Only the facility can report conditions documented as any of the unconfirmed diagnoses. 

Please refer to this website for the Official ICD-9-CM Coding Guidelines: http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/icd9/icdguide.pdf

Sally Roland, MS, RHIA, CPC


----------



## sroland (May 11, 2009)

*Knee Surgery Coding*

You are absolutely correct!  Well done!

Sally Roland, MS, RHIA, CPC


----------

